# California members



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

My poor dog is lonely and is getting slapped around by my cats. She needs to play with some malt friends. I wasn't sure if there were any routine meet-ups planned for the california peoples, but if there was, could I get the details?

If there isn't anything in the works... anybody interested in maybe... erm, well, planning something? I live in the central valley, about 45 minutes south of Fresno (in Visalia) but we're mobile







I feel kind of funny doing this, since I've only been a forum member for oh, about a week, but.... *looks at poor lonely dog* 

Lucy made me do it.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

if you lived closer I would get together for a play date but victorville is just a little too far







, good luck


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

We live in California...but we are currently in the process of moving from southern Ca (santa barbara) to northern CA (bay area). Its a hectic month but maybe we could try to meet up if something gets organized. I start my residency in July and I will definitely be super busy by then.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

I live in San Jose, CA Bay Area. Just about 45min south of SF


----------



## Filmchick (Mar 24, 2006)

I'm also in Northern California, but I don't have a maltese yet!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I felt the same way you did about Mikey being lonely and feeling like I had to keep him constantly intertained, which I did.







So I decided to get him a sister and now his lonely days are over!







They fell in love from day one and I can't tell you how much fun it is having two Malts in the house!














So I guess my point is...Maybe you could consider getting another one, you won't be sorry!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

valencia, ca (near magic mountain). we should set up a play group before i move to pomona.


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

I would but you live so far! I'm half an hour from downtown LA.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> valencia, ca (near magic mountain). we should set up a play group before i move to pomona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I live close to pomona so when you move let me know I'll drive to you. our babies can play!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I don't mind traveling! I have 'family' in the bay area, (oakland and SF) so next time i'm up there, we can plan something. Or if you plan an LA playgroup, I can maybe come to that also. Valencia isn't that bad of a trip, it's straight down on the 99.



> I felt the same way you did about Mikey being lonely and feeling like I had to keep him constantly intertained, which I did.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eeps! the peer pressure... And the guilt... and the really wanting another puppy...

*takes deep breath* Nope, I will be strong. I cannot get another puppy. The hubby will KILL me if I did and since both of my cats are indoors, 4 indoor animals would drive the man insane, seeing as how Lucy is the only animal he actually _likes_. 

But darnit, I would love another fluffbutt... NO. I must resist. Must think of how much easier it is traveling with just one. Can't take two on an airplane (at least not easily) One of the cats actually 'plays' with her, but his version of playing is hauling ass across the room right in front of her so she'll chase him. Back and forth, back and forth. 

Thanks for your advice though!! And I would so love to take it!!


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> I don't mind traveling! I have 'family' in the bay area, (oakland and SF) so next time i'm up there, we can plan something. Or if you plan an LA playgroup, I can maybe come to that also. Valencia isn't that bad of a trip, it's straight down on the 99.[/B]



Lucy you sound like me!!!!! I will drive anywhere just to get out of the house and have some fun. I would love to plan something with you!!! It's summertime so if you plan on traveling down to southern cali let me know.

Amber


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=198275
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hee! I can honestly say that at least 80 % of my traveling the past 5 years has been to internet buddy related. I love it! If I do come to LA, I'll have my kids with me (7 and 8) Do you have kids? I'd leave them at home but I'm already leaving them with the hubby for a week while I got to Atlanta for yet another internet buddy gettogether. So let's try to plan something! If nothing else, I'm going to a convention in Long Beach in Sept and I am taking Lucy. I think. *has to check the hotel details*


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

yes I have a four year old and a 8 month old! sounds like fun just tell me when

Amber


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Amber, you live about 50 mins from me. I'm in the San Ferando Valley.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Amber, you live about 50 mins from me. I'm in the San Ferando Valley.[/B]



I say we plan a par-tay when Amber gets her new fluffbutt. That very CUTE butt of fluff is deserving of a party in his honor, isn't he?








Oh sure he is!!


----------



## gwilbrin (May 29, 2006)

Stacy, Will you be willing to come down here? Or maybe we can all meet halfway. I wonder what there is to do though. We can make a weekend out of it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Stacy, Will you be willing to come down here? Or maybe we can all meet halfway. I wonder what there is to do though. We can make a weekend out of it![/B]


I can come down there. I don't mind driving! I'll have to bring my kids though but I'll bribe them into behaving.


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=203662
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok, i'm ready for a party just tell me when and where!!!! I saw a picture of his father and he is perfect. yeah for me


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

well, i should be in valencia till september...so i'll check with my family and maybe we can set a date for a saturday







the only rules i have:

no kids---unless the kids dont mind getting licked by a big dog....and the kid doesnt scream. maltlover brought her son one time---and he was an angel.







didnt bother my dogs, and didnt mind kisses...which is the best type of kid.









i have a big dog, gruffi...he's sweet...so if you're ok with big dogs---then thats cool.

and maybe we could make it a pot luck.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I also live in 
Valencia, Ca (Southern Calif)
Barb


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

> I also live in
> Valencia, Ca (Southern Calif)
> Barb
> 
> ...


i forget ifyou told me.







where exactly? im near henry mayo hospital.


----------



## Circe's Mommy (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Stacey,

I am a newbie here also. I live in Sonora about 45 min from Merced from there I am not sure about Fresno and beyond. I have other dogs but nothing like a Maltese buddy for a Malt for sure.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=206322
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually live in Saugus, off of plum canyon. I work at the post office on creekside.
barb


----------



## kkrize (Feb 4, 2006)

Anyone on the San Francisco Peninsula? I would love to find a playdate friend for Deja who is near by. I live in Redwood City.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> Anyone on the San Francisco Peninsula? I would love to find a playdate friend for Deja who is near by. I live in Redwood City.[/B]


We live in fremont on east bay but I drive to palo alto (Stanford) on a daily basis!!! However, I am soooo busy I can barely breath so I am not sure I can find the time for a playdate. Maybe some day!!!


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Anyone in the San Diego area?


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I am going to San Diego today. That is why I am still up. My husband wants to leave early to avoid the traffic. I have to get in the shower early etc. It was kind of a last minute decision, I was on vacation this week.

We are going to see my son. He just bought a condo. He is very excited about it and wants to show us. He is a paramedic/firefighter in Santee. My step daughter also lives in military housing there. Here husband is in the Navy.

We are taking Roxie, because I don't have anyone to watch her. My husband made reservations at some funky motel on the beach. Ocean beach motel, or something like that. I really don't like motels, and it is kind of a party area I think. But I wanted to stay on the beach, and they let you bring pets. I think it is near dog beach. We'll hope for the best. I just want it to be clean. My son's condo is only one bedroom, and he has to work the next day, so I did not want to impose on him. Besides, he is young and doesn't have much stuff yet. Towels and such.

Do you know any good dog stores there? If I can get on the laptop later today, I will check back. Poor little Roxie might need a sweater or something there.

Do you live in San Diego, or close by?


----------



## lilybellesmom (Jul 10, 2006)

Barb, I'm sorry, just saw your post. I live in the San Diego area. Don't need a sweater for your furbaby. Pretty warm here lately. Please let me know if you get this in time. How long will you be here? We go to Dog Beach every 2 weeks or so for our big baby. LilyBelle is not too fond of Dog Beach







There is another dog park close to Ocean Beach, never been but I hear good stuff about it. There are some pet stores here. PM me when you get the chance.


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

you guys should go to fashion valley mall. its totally dog friendly. eat at the restaurants walk around the stores...let the cashiers give your baby treats---its wonderful


----------

